# Good blanks



## abm1321 (Feb 11, 2014)

Im new to custom rods so I was wondering what some good blanks are. Something with decent tip action ( to throw cobia jigs). Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that is such a broad question and literally dozens of answers.
Let's start with the price range you want to stick with.
Then, are you wanting a strictly jig rod. If so, what is the normal weight jig you throw? Lastly, will this be a pier rod, or do you plan on fishing from a boat?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

if you are new get a few gator blanks ...very cheap ..and will still catch fish..i like the t80l..i have 2...great for throwing 2-3oz cobia jigs


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree hard to beat the gators for the price and they are close to bulletproof


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Gator blanks are hard to beat


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you guys still buying gator blanks (T80L and T90L in particular) for cheap? Last few times I have tried to buy a T80L, it has been more than double the price from the last time I bought one. 
Sorry for the derail, but this could help the OP save a bit of money. So it's not too derailed.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

T80l..$30.22 @ mudhole.com..plus of course shipping and uncle sams cut


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

If you have the money the Hercules series by Seeker is pretty good for throwing cobia jigs. The Batson Rainshadow 1087 or 1088 (dont remember which one) is also a good blank if you have the money. If you are looking for low budget then a gator t80l(boat) or the t90l(pier) with fuji k guides or whatever you choose, a reel seat, and a 1 grip at the butt of the rod will do just fine


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang... That's means it's over $50 to get a T80L to my house (shipping is over $20). I used to buy two and have a little left over for lunch for that amount of cash. 
They're definitely a durable rod, but if I'm spending $50 on a blank, I might take a look at some other options as well. 
Someone mentioned the Rainshadow 1087 and 1088. Excellent blanks, but can be a bit fragile (to be expected when you have that light of a rod). But if you take care of them and remain cognizant of the potential damage to the graphite, they can last for a long long time.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

looking at 100 bucks average for a rainshadow


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

cui, and seeker both have some great blanks for the price


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Agreed cui would be a good surf blank to learn on...cheap but still very capable of getting the job done


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

nb&twil said:


> Someone mentioned the Rainshadow 1087 and 1088. Excellent blanks, but can be a bit fragile (to be expected when you have that light of a rod). But if you take care of them and remain cognizant of the potential damage to the graphite, they can last for a long long time.


Agreed...last one I wrapped was a surf casting rod (lot's of eyes) that broke the first time I loaded it. I'm sure this was somewhat isolated, but just saying...


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I have built some rainshaddow rcjb series blanks. I like the action and have actually proven to be pretty damn tough too


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Is that all that's available these days.....THAT SUCKS....I'm glad I got my old fiberglass Roddy's, Fenwicks and Harnells that will chunka jig, jack a Cobe, and go right thru a graphite rod if it gets in the way.......I did get a couple of the all star cobia sticks before they stopped making them although.....There's got to be more out there than what you guys are listing here...T Killer if you can't find something let me know.....


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

fairpoint said:


> Is that all that's available these days.....THAT SUCKS....I'm glad I got my old fiberglass Roddy's, Fenwicks and Harnells that will chunka jig, jack a Cobe, and go right thru a graphite rod if it gets in the way.......I did get a couple of the all star cobia sticks before they stopped making them although.....There's got to be more out there than what you guys are listing here...T Killer if you can't find something let me know.....


come on man..there are hundreds of companies. .but he said he was new..better to learn on a 30-40 blank or tear down an old one then to practice on a 300-400 dollar blank..you can still find some of the blanks your talking about and newer models with similar actions


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

dsaito said:


> I have built some rainshaddow rcjb series blanks. I like the action and have actually proven to be pretty damn tough too


Couldn't agree more! I have built lots of the above and the Batson Rainshadow RCLB series and can say these are one of the best blanks you can find for the money. Awesome blanks that are very similar to Calstar Grafighters. They aren't fragile like full on graphite blanks. Very durable! I have built them out as conventionals and spinners. RCLB70L makes a very nice boat spinner for cobia/kings/dophins/bft.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

abm1321 said:


> Im new to custom rods so I was wondering what some good blanks are. Something with decent tip action ( to throw cobia jigs). Any advice is greatly appreciated.


I've helped many to build their first rod at my home/shop in Gulf Breeze. Would be happy to extend that option to you as well.

I get a lot of my blanks by stripping good quality used rods. Went through the rod stack last night and found a couple or 7 and 8 foot blanks with, IMHO, the right action for a king rod. You can reach me @ 850-516-2409 if you're interested.


----------

